# MPAC October 19th/ 2009



## Super_wuman (20 Jul 2009)

Hey! 
So I am currently in my application for MP and I was told the next MPAC was October 19th. I was wondering if anyone knew if this was correct or if you will be on it!

Let me know!

** If you don't stand behind the troops, feel free to stand in front them**


----------



## Flake (24 Jul 2009)

I am also waiting for the next Mpac. The person handling my file just told me that the next date for MPAC would be in october but no date up yet.  

So ??? ...  will have to wait!!!


----------



## Super_wuman (24 Jul 2009)

Nice! Do you live in Ontario? If so we will probably being doing it together. I am not sure if ever province has one or not. I can't really find much info on the MPAC but I was told to go in knowing nothing and just go with the flow. So that is exactly what I am doing, haha! 
Anyway if you hear anything let me know and I will definatly post when I get my dates. 

Ciao

** If you don't stand behind our troops, feel free to stand in front of them**


----------



## Flake (26 Jul 2009)

:nod: Yup I'll keep you posted if I hear something. 

No I from Quebec. The last MPAC was in Quebec but no idea if there is more then one mpac at the sametime ???... 

and for getting ready, I'm reviewing most of my law notes. But like you mention, I'm going mostly blind too!  

chow


----------



## aegishjalmar (22 Aug 2009)

I am going through the application process for NCM MP Reg force as well. Got my Interview\eCFAT\Medical completed and waiting for MPAC. Also, got a call from CFRC requesting an MTO driver history report and 3 Reference letters. During my interview, I was specifically told that the next MPAC would be October the 15th. I guess we all have to wait and see what the final word is.


----------



## kam_nejad (8 Sep 2009)

hey all!
I thought i would refresh this post and ask around to find out if there is a set date for mpac. I handed my application to CFRC toronto on june 17th for military police. I went through my aptitude test. Medical. And the interview went very well. But the captain did not mention the date for MPAC. That was about july 7th. Since then my file came back from ottawa and according to CFRC i should be getting a phone call soon. I spoke to them last monday. Any one has any solid answer about next date?


----------



## FullMetalGunner (13 Sep 2009)

Yeah I was told October as well... Aren't all the MPAC's done at Bordon?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Sep 2009)

FullMetalGunner said:
			
		

> Bordon?



Bord*e*n.


----------



## Flake (15 Sep 2009)

No, Mpac this summer was in Qc city. 
For this one, we will know when they call. 
No call for me so far!


----------



## Super_wuman (16 Sep 2009)

Hey!
Ya I am still waiting too!
They can be in Ottawa, Borden or Quebec City or so I have heard. 
Still no answer for anyone?


----------



## kam_nejad (16 Sep 2009)

soooooo.............
We all waiting huh? I left a msg for the CFRC in toronto to give me call back. If i findout anything ill be sure to post it here. Ill see u all in the next mpac.


----------



## Snagg (17 Sep 2009)

I've just completed all my application process except MPAC a few weeks ago. I was told that I'd know early November if I'm selected for December.

I presume you will know anytime soon.


----------



## FDO (17 Sep 2009)

Kam_nejad

 From CFRC Toronto, the next MPAC is the 19th of October. You'll be contacted in the next couple of weeks if your on it.


----------



## Super_wuman (18 Sep 2009)

Hey Guys! 
So I talked to the CFRC Toronto today and the lady I spoke to said some medicals can take up to 14 weeks right now before being processed. So who knows! If anyone finds out, let us know! Anyone know how often they run MPAC's in a year?hopefully more often then not! 

Ttyl!


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

Right now I have 3 dates for MPAC, 19 Oct, Start of Dec and end of Feb. MPOAC start of Dec.

If all your waiting for is RMO's blessing we MAY be able to send you on MPAC. This will depend if there is anything in your med file that is a concern.

KEY WORD IS "MAY"!!!!!!!

Remeber that part!!!!!


----------



## kam_nejad (18 Sep 2009)

thank you FDO.......
I spoke to CFRC today and they confirmed october 19 also. Now i have a question! I have to be in B.C from september 30 to october 7.  Incase they cant reach me , do they leave a message for me ? Do i have to confirm it with them or will they give my place to someone else? I will have my cell phone on me & thats the main contact #.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## FDO (18 Sep 2009)

Give them your cell or an email address and make sure you tell them your going to be out of town so they don't call and when there is no answer move on to the next one.


----------



## ABC (19 Sep 2009)

Good Afternoon all,

It's nice to know I'm not the only one filled with anticipation about possibly being invited to MPAC. Just this week I happened to be in the vicinity of my nearest recruitment center (okay, maybe I purposely stopped by), and was told that those invited for assessment would receive a call within the next week and a half. The only thing I was warned about was the possibility of receiving short notice (as short as 72hrs). Should that be the case, I look forward to calling in sick at my current job.

Great post. Please update if anyone receives confirmation.


----------



## Super_wuman (19 Sep 2009)

Thanks FDO! I completed my medical September 3rd and I did not have to get any sheets filled out by my doctor. Apparently I am healthy! I have a question and I don't know if you will be able to answer it or not. I heard that is an applicant isn't in basic by the end of October they do not send anymore classes until the new year. I was just wondering if it was a rumour or if you had any knowledge on that. If not, thanks for the MPAC information. 

Ciao :camo:


----------



## FDO (21 Sep 2009)

Wen you finish MPAC/MPOAC the MP's put you on the BMQ. It is usually the next available course. If they want to hold off until you finish BMQ just before your MP course they will do that. However, like I said they send us the dates your doing BMQ. We will contact you and tell you when to come in for enrolment. If you are unsuccessful they will tell you that too. At that time you can either walk away or come back in to the CFRD and pick a new trade.


----------



## Super_wuman (25 Sep 2009)

Thanks FDO for all of the information  
It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## FDO (25 Sep 2009)

No problem. That's why I get the big bucks!!


----------



## ABC (25 Sep 2009)

ooops. i assumed that everyone was being assessed together but after reading through these forums i realized there was a difference between the MPAC and MPOAC. does anyone know when the next MPOAC is?


----------



## PLMafia (10 Oct 2009)

i applied approx. 1 year ago but withdrew my application due to personal reasons, but that has since became clear, and i re-applied on sept 9, 2009 (filled out all the paperwork again). i dont have to do the appitude test, because it is still valid from my previous application. the other concern is that my in-laws live in a different country so a background/screening has to be completed on them. 

thats my story in a nut shell

i wonder if anyone can help me with my questions;

1 how long does the process take from dropping off the application to being booked for the MPAC?

2 what are my chances at getting in for the oct 19th MPAC?

Thanks for any responses in advance.
i would also like to get some suggestions about anything in the process that you feel i should know, it will be greatly appreciated!

thank you, and good luck to all


----------



## Super_wuman (12 Oct 2009)

Hey!
I applied in June, but had to put my application on hold for a couple weeks because I broke 3 toes and couldn't walk, haha! I completed my CFAT June 26, I did my interview in July, and my medical in early September. 
I just completed my MPAC which was from October 6-8. It was an amazing experience! I heard there is a next MPAC started October 19th, but two serials were just completed so I don't know if that will happen. They contacted me 6 days before I had to be in Borden for mine. I was also told there will be another at the beginning of December so just wait for the call. The main thing about the MPAC is be honest. They assess you 24/7 so be you, and be good! It was an awesome experience, and even if I don't get merit listed, I took a lot out of it. 

My process went pretty well, but my medical was switched around a few times, and they decided not to call me and tell me so the third time I showed up and they tried to move my date I told them it wasn't happening, haha! An Officer heard me getting frustrated and he went and "jacked up," the booking staff. Apparently he was supposed to call me to change my medical appointment and never did! 

Other than that, it has been pretty easy and fluent for myself. I have heard a bunch of people with different stories though. A friend of mine applied for MP and got merit listed and did the whole process in 2 weeks, and another took a year. It depends on so many things! 

Good luck and I hope this helped. If you have any other questions feel free to message me! 

Ciao for now


----------



## FullMetalGunner (19 Nov 2009)

I am going to MPAC Nov 23rd in Borden... Anyone else going to that one?


----------



## Snagg (22 Nov 2009)

FullMetalGunner said:
			
		

> I am going to MPAC Nov 23rd in Borden... Anyone else going to that one?



Yep, coming down from Ottawa, I'll see you then. 


Christine


----------



## Dubya (12 Jan 2010)

Hey all just going through the process for MP now and was wondering if anyone heard the exact date of the Mpac in Feb? Also I was wondering for the last group that went through how much notice did you receive? I'm getting a little anxious because I did my cfat/interview/medical all in one day a few weeks ago and would love not to miss the upcoming mpac. Lastly are the ones that went through Novembers mpac at BMQ now? I would like to hear some updates. Thanks


----------



## 10000days (12 Jan 2010)

Hey Dubya.. I was supposed to get into the October mpac but it was full and now i'm waiting for the February one. I haven't been given an exact date at all. We are supposed to receive a package or something telling you how to prepare for the week? I'm getting anxious as well, hah I want in so bad!

Does anyone know the exact date of the next mpac? 

Anyone who went through the mpac in October offer some hints to prepare for it?


----------



## bigcletus (12 Jan 2010)

MPAC starts 11 Feb in Borden.  They are just staffing it now...


----------



## 10000days (13 Jan 2010)

awesome! Big thanks bro!


----------



## Dubya (13 Jan 2010)

Bigcletus I take it you got into the mpac in feb? Or are you already in and are just in the know? Either way thanks for the info


----------



## bigcletus (15 Jan 2010)

can't say...yet 
Let's just say, it's a long story...


----------



## Dubya (19 Jan 2010)

Haha one of those stories eh well when you can tell it I'd be more than happy to read it. But since you're in the loop what else can you divulge about the upcoming mpac?


----------



## Ex_RMP (21 Jan 2010)

Good day,

I am currently in process of applying for MP as a skilled applicant, (just retired from RMP).
I have so far completed the CFAT, Medical and Interview.  I was informed on the 16 Dec 09 by my recruiting centre that Ottawa had granted a waiver for the BMQ and that I was merit listed and was awaiting confirmation of the Feb 10 MPAC.
From the threads I have read., I take it MPAC inform you direct as to your attendance date.  I have spoken to the recruiting office and it all seems to be somewhat of a mystery to all, in that they are not sure of dates or locations.

Has anyone has been given attendance dates for Feb?  If so what notice did you get?  And where is the location?

I'm just a little concerned about work etc. if MPAC is out East, as I live near Calgary.

Thanks in advance for any help info, and if I make the MPAC, I look forward to seeing you all there.
Ex_RMP


E


----------



## FDO (21 Jan 2010)

MPAC and MPOAC are held either in Ottawa or Borden in Ontario. You will be contacted by the Recruiting Centre if you are on the course. The next course as far as I know is 11th of Feb. After that it's on the 25th of Feb and that's it for this year. That's for both MPAC and MPOAC.


----------



## Ex_RMP (21 Jan 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> MPAC and MPOAC are held either in Ottawa or Borden in Ontario. You will be contacted by the Recruiting Centre if you are on the course. The next course as far as I know is 11th of Feb. After that it's on the 25th of Feb and that's it for this year. That's for both MPAC and MPOAC.



Sorry, is that two MPAC courses or one of each for the the dates given

Thanks


----------



## k_town (21 Jan 2010)

FDO said:
			
		

> MPAC and MPOAC are held either in Ottawa or Borden in Ontario.



not necessarily.  They had it in Kingston in 2006 when I was still posted there.


----------



## Dubya (22 Jan 2010)

Jist got off the phone with a recruiter seems that they have reached their target for MPs this year and won't be taking anymore until April 1st which means the waiting continues for me I guess. Anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Dubya (22 Jan 2010)

Also he told me there is a complete freeze on hiring and no mpac in Feb anywhere from anyone. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Ex_RMP (22 Jan 2010)

Dubya said:
			
		

> Also he told me there is a complete freeze on hiring and no mpac in Feb anywhere from anyone. Anyone else getting this?



Hi, 

I saw your thread and panicked a bit.  I contacted my file manager and questioned this.
MP do have the required numbers from 1 Apr 09 to 31 Mar 10 and those files that have not been submitted/finalised will be reviewed again 1 Apr 10.  I was informed the high influx of applicants was due to last years recession.

I was told the MPAC for FEB is still going ahead sometime between the 15 and 22 and that official confirmation of attendance will be by the end of next week.


----------



## k_town (22 Jan 2010)

i find it very hard to believe that the MP's are anywhere near the numbers they need to be at.


----------



## Ex_RMP (22 Jan 2010)

k_town said:
			
		

> i find it very hard to believe that the MP's are anywhere near the numbers they need to be at.



So do I, I work with them everyday and it's not the impression I get.


----------



## Dubya (22 Jan 2010)

I'm just going by what the recruiter told me they were informed to tell everyone and I thought I'd give a heads up to people waiting like myself


----------



## Ex_RMP (22 Jan 2010)

Dubya said:
			
		

> I'm just going by what the recruiter told me they were informed to tell everyone and I thought I'd give a heads up to people waiting like myself



Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Feb, I;ve been told they're just waiting for the confirmation to book my flights.


----------



## garb811 (23 Jan 2010)

Just because the Branch is short pers at Guardhouses doesn't automatically mean there are spots open for recruiting.  There are a variety of factors at play which affect the number of spots open for off the street applicants.


----------



## Ex_RMP (30 Jan 2010)

Anyone have any news yet???


----------



## aegishjalmar (4 Feb 2010)

Just got back from the CFRC in Toronto (Yonge and Sheppard) and asked about the status of the MPAC.  I asked specifically if they had been canceled and the answer I got was that the MPAC is still running this month (February) with February the 14th being the date of the first MPAC.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (4 Feb 2010)

I don't know if they will have both, if it's the same thing or if there was some misinformation about the MPAC. I am doing an MPOAC Feb 15-18 in Borden. Does anyone think it will be 2 simultaneously, just the one or even a mix?


----------



## Ex_RMP (5 Feb 2010)

I had been told I was loaded on the MPAC in Feb, two weeks ago.  I contacted the CFRC Calgary 2 days ago and was confirmed as being loaded, yet they were still awaiting confirmation for the dates in order to book flights, etc.  Seems to be the best kept secret since D-Day lol...  Well i'm keeping my fingers crossed as I've heard that some people have been contacted a week before.


----------



## aegishjalmar (5 Feb 2010)

Ex_RMP said:
			
		

> I had been told I was loaded on the MPAC in Feb, two weeks ago.  I contacted the CFRC Calgary 2 days ago and was confirmed as being loaded, yet they were still awaiting confirmation for the dates in order to book flights, etc.  Seems to be the best kept secret since D-Day lol...  Well i'm keeping my fingers crossed as I've heard that some people have been contacted a week before.



Back in November I was contacted 2 business days before MPAC was supposed to start. It was with LOADS of regret that I had to decline as I couldn't negotiate with my current place of employment to get the days off on such short notice. I hope that won't be happening again this time.


----------



## Ex_RMP (5 Feb 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> Back in November I was contacted 2 business days before MPAC was supposed to start. It was with LOADS of regret that I had to decline as I couldn't negotiate with my current place of employment to get the days off on such short notice. I hope that won't be happening again this time.



I'm fortunate in the fact that whilst serving with RMP in Canada, I worked along side my now current Boss / employer.  They new of my intention when I started my current employment and have kept them informed of my application throughout and as such they have granted me the time, even if it is with only a few days notice.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (8 Feb 2010)

I found out about 2 weeks ago, flight booked last Wed and I leave on the 15th of Feb at 6am. Then again, I kept emailing Ottawa to find out about it and they kept me informed as to my CT progression. Sometimes, with the CF, you have to be the thorn in the backside to get the info you need.
I can only imagine being notified 2 days before, which I would get the night before since I have my weekend basic training. The only reason I can think of them doing it that way is to see how badly you want to go and if you were prepared in doing so.


----------



## Ex_RMP (8 Feb 2010)

Just got the call from CFRC.  I am flying out of Calgary on Thu 11 to attend the MPAC on Fri 12 to Sun 14 Feb, any other guys been given these dates.

Look forward to meeting anyone who is on it and good luck.


----------



## captjtq (13 Feb 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> I don't know if they will have both, if it's the same thing or if there was some misinformation about the MPAC. I am doing an MPOAC Feb 15-18 in Borden. Does anyone think it will be 2 simultaneously, just the one or even a mix?



While they may run the courses simultaneously, and some of the assessors may go between - the processes are slightly different, and unless things have changed since I was last an assessor (06?), the MPAC folks will stay together through the assessment, as will the MPOAC folks. 

Good luck to all - looking forward to reading about the results!

JTQ


----------



## Ex_RMP (16 Feb 2010)

Well, just returned from the MPAC, and I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed it, it was certainly a different approach to joining the Royal Military Police.  
For those who still have to go throught the process, all I can say is be yourself and enjoy it.

Good luck


----------



## Curtis111173 (16 Feb 2010)

Do you happen to know how many applicants on your MPAC were Reg Force Occupational Transfers?


----------



## Ex_RMP (16 Feb 2010)

There were about 34 Students, I'm not 100 percent, but it was split roughly 10 Francophone, 12 Direct entrant and the rest were a mix of CT and OT


----------



## Curtis111173 (17 Feb 2010)

Thanks, I completed my MPAC in November and have still heard nothing about my OT. Think they may be waiting until the rest of the vot applicants complete MPAC before offers commence.


----------



## aegishjalmar (17 Feb 2010)

Anybody know when the next MPAC is? I didn't receive a call for the one that just past. Starting to get irritated.


----------



## Dubya (17 Feb 2010)

My advice is to go see a recruiter or start calling them to find out some information...I went to ask the same thing today (my file isn't finalised yet)but the office was closed today


----------



## aegishjalmar (18 Feb 2010)

Just came back from the CFRC to find out that I am currently merit listed and all I need to do is attend the MPAC and that is it. Next MPAC is March 25th for those still waiting. I applied for the Canadian Forces back in April, so I can wait another month.


----------



## Dubya (19 Feb 2010)

just got off the phone with my file manager....told me that i have been merit listed and like the above post the next date for MPAC is the end of march (he strongly expressed that it was still tentative and that the next one on his calender was set for june) but march is much better...just a few questions and i know ill catch flack for this but ive read every thread on MPAC and just wondering if there are more medical tests while at MPAC or is it just straight job related tests?


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (19 Feb 2010)

They just held an MPAC at the same time as my MPOAC this past week and I can tell you that you wont be doing any medical related tests, it's all assessments.

Being assessed is all you will be told so don't post any in depth questions.


----------



## Dubya (19 Feb 2010)

Thanks...that was my only question regarding what goes on at mpac the rest I figure will be disclosed If I get a call.....last question..say you pas the mpac or mpoac and are selected to go to bmq do you go within weeks or are we talking months?


----------



## lawandorder (19 Feb 2010)

aegishjalmar said:
			
		

> Just came back from the CFRC to find out that I am currently merit listed and all I need to do is attend the MPAC and that is it. Next MPAC is March 25th for those still waiting. I applied for the Canadian Forces back in April, so I can wait another month.



To be fair, you need t be successful in your assessment and not just attend.  It is not just a check in the box. Not everyone who participates in a MPAC is selected to be a MP.


----------



## k_town (20 Feb 2010)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> To be fair, you need t be successful in your assessment and not just attend.  It is not just a check in the box. Not everyone who participates in a MPAC is selected to be a MP.



this is true.  There were definitely some hammer heads that were there when I went through and they never stood a chance.


----------



## aegishjalmar (21 Feb 2010)

Law & Order said:
			
		

> To be fair, you need t be successful in your assessment and not just attend.  It is not just a check in the box. Not everyone who participates in a MPAC is selected to be a MP.



Yes, I am aware of that fact. 

It wasn't my intention to simplify the MPAC, I was referring to the fact that my file is ready to go and all that is left is the MPAC. I would have to be a simpleton to expect that my attendance to the MPAC alone was enough to be selected as an MP.


----------



## aegishjalmar (21 Feb 2010)

Dubya said:
			
		

> Thanks...that was my only question regarding what goes on at mpac the rest I figure will be disclosed If I get a call.....last question..say you pas the mpac or mpoac and are selected to go to bmq do you go within weeks or are we talking months?



No idea on any OFFICIAL time line, but for example, the user who started this thread (Keekee) got her pass\fail call roughly 11 days after her MPAC and was loaded onto BMQ for the following month.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (21 Feb 2010)

My wife is a Clerk and told me that BMQ's are running through April, like every other week or so, into May. BMOQ dates haven't been posted yet. If you pass the MPAC anytime soon I'd wager a guess that you will be course loaded sometime in April or May. You need to get all your stuff done before the fall so that you can be loaded into MP training for January. Otherwise you'll be waiting til January of 2011.

Good luck


----------



## lawandorder (22 Feb 2010)

RUNRMAC13 said:
			
		

> My wife is a Clerk and told me that BMQ's are running through April, like every other week or so, into May. BMOQ dates haven't been posted yet. If you pass the MPAC anytime soon I'd wager a guess that you will be course loaded sometime in April or May. You need to get all your stuff done before the fall so that you can be loaded into MP training for January. Otherwise you'll be waiting til January of 2011.
> 
> Good luck



That's one potential scenario, but depending on the Courses slated to run at the academy and what have you could do BMQ then SQ, then potentially sit on PRETC anywhere from a few days to a few months.


----------



## Ex_RMP (25 Feb 2010)

Just recieved my job offer.
I will be enrolled on the 3 Mar then fly to Borden on the 8 Mar to await the QL3.


----------



## RUNRMAC13 (25 Feb 2010)

Ex_RMP said:
			
		

> Just recieved my job offer.
> I will be enrolled on the 3 Mar then fly to Borden on the 8 Mar to await the QL3.



I received an email yesterday telling me I was suitable to CT to MPO, then today they told me that they can't enroll me til the next fiscal year (April 2010 or later), hopefully the expected cutbacks wont affect too many courses. Anyone else on here get any confirmation of either MP or MPO?


----------



## garb811 (25 Feb 2010)

Congrats to you both!


----------

